# LS2 upgrade help needed



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

I was wondering if any one knows some place to take my 05 LS2 for some performance upgrades and dyno tune. I was thinking cam, intake, throtle body, long tube haeders, and CAI. I also like the Trick Flow upper end kit. I'm also going to do the Pedders drag race rear suspention kit. I alredy know were to go for that. I live In Antioch, IL 60002 area. So some help with a good reliable shop to set up and tune my LS2 will help a lot.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Do a search in the regional section where your state is located for advise. Also check www.ls1gto.com in the same section.


----------

